# Patrick Ewing, Jr...block or goaltend?



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

It was close...I thought when it was live it was a goal tend, but after seeing it in slow motion it looked to be like a clean block.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

clean block

what moron official is gonna blow his whistle on a play like that with less than a second left


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TM said:


> clean block
> 
> what moron official is gonna blow his whistle on a play like that with less than a second left


Pretty much.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah but a goaltend is a goaltend. I don't know, the more I see it the more I think it's on its way down into the cylinder.

I think G'town got away with one.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

go to bed. your eyes are failing you. :laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Looked like a goal tend in real time and looked like a goal tend in slow motion.

And while we're crying about spilled milk, Michael Flowers got fouled at the end of the Purdue game too.

And it looked like a goal tend at the end of the St. Joes vs. Temple game too, although I admit to not seeing a replay of it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Could have been called either way,but on Sportscenter they showed an angle from beneath the basket and in that view you can clearly see the ball apex and begin to descend.Based upon that it was definitely a goaltend.

Still it's a judgement call and in live action the refs are going to be extremely reluctant to call it with the clock running out...And they don't have a bunch of technicians with super slow motion analyzing every single angle for a couple of hours.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Three plays on the last second. Here's my opinion...

1.Ewing's block.
- Probably a goaltend. The ball reaches its apex and begins to descend and then Ewing swats it. I can't blame the refs for not calling it largely because it happens so quickly and Ewing gets it like a split second after it begins falling. 

2.The foul on Flowers.
- While watching highlights last night, it wasn't the two blocks that stood out, it was Flowers getting absolutely hammered on the last drive of the game. I was like "holy ****, that's a foul." Nim, sorry buddy, but you have a legit beef.

3.The St. Joe's block.
- Saw the highlight twice. It's clean.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-G308uTAYo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-G308uTAYo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Judgment call, but I think the refs got it right.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> clean block
> 
> what moron official is gonna blow his whistle on a play like that with less than a second left


The moron official who would make the right call:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> The moron official who would make the right call:biggrin:


What official makes the right call at the end of games?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> What official makes the right call at the end of games?


Whoever would have called that a goaltend.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

there is no conclusive evidence (it is to close) so you cannot make that call. Even with the replays.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^I'd tend to agree with that statement. If basketball had the same rule college football had, would they have overturned it?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Clean Block


----------

